# The Official corrupt Phil thread



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

:thumb:

Post all your ACS Touring pics here


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)




----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)




----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)




----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)




----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)




----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

:eeps: :angel:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

:bigpimp:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

:bigpimp: :angel: :thumb:


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Love that red wagon:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *:bigpimp: :angel: :thumb: *


Hmmm... I think ACS has just created something BMW had not...

The all new, 325 Allroad...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The bodykit on the red one is UGH-LEE! :thumbdwn: The black one works well with the wheels, and even that otherwise ugly exhaust tip looks pretty good.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *The bodykit on the red one is UGH-LEE! :thumbdwn: The black one works well with the wheels, and even that otherwise ugly exhaust tip looks pretty good. *


Blame it on the 02 facelift


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

You enabling SOB

I absolutely LOVE the package on the black wagon. :thumb: :yikes:

I too am not very hip on the front spoiler on the red one. But the rest is :thumb:

Allrad 325







Can I get that in grey green:dunno: :bigpimp:

I guess I could cancel my Disney trip and start up the* "I've been corrupted by a Canadian Darth Maul fund."*

I'm really feeling the love but my wallet is really starting to hurt


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *I guess I could cancel my Disney trip and start up the "I've been corrupted by a Canadian Darth Maul fund."
> *


Keep in mind the Red one looks kinda...... EWWW because ACS had to develop a front add-on to mate with the 02 face-lifted front ends. Still debating if I like it or not.

Also the All-Road like all other ACS cars can be developed by purchasing bolt on ACS parts. Cosmetic, suspension, performance etc etc....

Go for it Phil, be the first All-Road in North America

In any regard:

Disney ain't going anywhere, but you car is going everywhere


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Sweet!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *
> 
> Keep in mind the Red one looks kinda...... EWWW because ACS had to develop a front add-on to mate with the 02 face-lifted front ends. Still debating if I like it or not.
> 
> ...


Very tempting  So even a rookie like me could do a lot of the work.  Just need a body shop to paint the trim and put in on.

Is there an east coast supplier where I could poke around and check things out?



> *In any regard:
> 
> Disney ain't going anywhere, but you car is going everywhere  *


Very true but........................

I'd be going to someone else's house to live for quite a while if I cancelled Disney:yikes: My son and wife would be


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> 
> Very tempting  So even a rookie like me could do a lot of the work.  Just need a body shop to paint the trim and put in on.
> 
> ...


Correct. My car currently consists of ACS bolt on parts. Click on my sig for a profile.

CEC has a warehouse in NJ. Not sure about a showroom though. Give them a call www.cecwheels.com



PM 325xiT said:


> *I'd be going to someone else's house to live for quite a while if I cancelled Disney:yikes: My son and wife would be    *


If you go the ACS route you can stay at my place then I can really corrupt you ACS style 

Send your wife and son by themselves and use the money for your portion of the trip on your car   J/K


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *
> 
> Correct. My car currently consists of ACS bolt on parts. Click on my sig for a profile.
> 
> ...


I'll check them out....thanks:thumb:

As for putting me up, how far from PA to where you live:dunno: Could be a nice ride to break in the new part


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Western Canada. Edmonton, Alberta to be exact.

www.mapquest.com

Bring up some of that American money and have a cheap vacation :thumb:

Your wife and son will love this:

www.westedmontonmall.com :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *
> 
> Well that's the whole point of it being an X-Road; Ground Clearance.
> 
> http://www.ac-schnitzer.de/englisch/modelle/sonderkonzepte/xroad.htm *


I saw that page the other day. 

Wonder what they have in a beige/tan theme:dunno:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I saw that page the other day.
> 
> Wonder what they have in a beige/tan theme:dunno: *


Anything is possible :thumb:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

> *
> 
> Thanks, I have the map in front of me right now. Santa Barbara doesn't seem to be far from LA.
> 
> Yeah, OK, found Huntington Beach, south of Fountain Valley. Hmm, Orange County is in *


Some of the women's pro beach volleyball teams are always practicing down by the pier (along with other attractions!) :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *Some of the women's pro beach volleyball teams are always practicing down by the pier (along with other attractions!) :yikes: *


Hmm, it's getting more interesting of course. I'll add Orange County to my visit list


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Interesting would be one word for it*

If Sabrina comes down, I shudder to think of what an Alex, Sabrina, Huntington Beach scenario would be. :thumb:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Interesting would be one word for it*



scottn2retro said:


> *If Sabrina comes down, I shudder to think of what an Alex, Sabrina, Huntington Beach scenario would be. :thumb: *


:lmao:

Don't even think about it


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

:thumb: :thumb: 

Man these pics are making me want a wagon :eeps: :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *:thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Man these pics are making me want a wagon :eeps: :eeps: :eeps: *


Good a little self corruption through this process:eeps:  

It is looking sweet isn't it:thumb:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Good a little self corruption through this process:eeps:
> 
> It is looking sweet isn't it:thumb: *


You cannot corrupt what's already been corrupted.

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *
> 
> You cannot corrupt what's already been corrupted.
> 
> :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: *


:lmao:

You can be the poster child for our group then:thumb:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

CLEM!

Can you tell us more about the roof spolier on this black Touring? Or at least where to find out more?

Please!   

Patrick


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 320d said:


> *CLEM!
> 
> Can you tell us more about the roof spolier on this black Touring? Or at least where to find out more?
> 
> ...


Awww NOOOOO!  You're getting corrupted too ! :bigpimp:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Awww NOOOOO!  You're getting corrupted too ! :bigpimp: *


Well, there is an ACS dealer in Helsinki ... 

And that wing looks a lot more subtle than the Hamann version, IMHO.

I am uh, only interested from an enthusiast point of view. :bigpimp:

Patrick


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Patrick 320d said:


> *
> 
> Well, there is an ACS dealer in Helsinki ...
> 
> ...


Go for it Patrick. ACS tunes the nicest looking sport-wagens :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------

